# Plain Jumpers/Jackets



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a plain jumper or jacket for Elmo. Nothing bling, nothing that looks like it's been knitted by a one eyed granny and nothing with hoods or huuuuuge collars.

I have been in every pet shop in the North of England and cant find anything. Pets at Home do a plain red jumper but the XS is too tight and the S is huge.

I'm really sorry, I just dont do 'dressing up' (well apart from the Mexican outfit that I'm looking for lol) but needs must with the little fella as he starts to tremble as soon as we get out the house.

TIA


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I had the same question on a thread a while back and was given a great site to order from - I bought the coat and it is perfect, the only problem is that it doesn't have a harness ring - but his harness fits over it or I suppose I could make a hole in it for the harness ring to fit through- it's a great little coat - here's the thread
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=43388&highlight=robinsons.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

heres a range of different jumpers, good prices too

http://www.doggiestylestore.com/categories/Dog-Jumpers/


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

the website Anne suggested is so good! x


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Aquarius, thats just what I'm after xxx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It does seem difficult to find plain things. My dog doesn't like hat or big collars either. I don't want him looking like a circus clown either. He also despises the cold. I got some wool really warm jumpers from e-bay, a few lighter ones from one of the sites listed above in the link. I also had to look for something to cover his tummmy. so many are just back sweaters, this guys here has a bare tummy---too cold. Also I think that there is more of a selection for dirly sorts of things out there anyway.

If you find something fabulous please share it !!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

The jacket is brill, I'm still going to look for a jumper though. If I find anything decent I will let you know rubia


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I've just brought mine a lovely water proof coat with a hood you can take off. At the bargin price of £2.99 from "Home Bargins" oh and it has fleece on the inside. No more shivering for Charlie lol


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I really need to get Kenzie something warm and snuggly, he gets so shivery out side now


----------

